# Suicide Bunny & Kings Crown Incoming



## Gizmo (11/9/14)

Just to add to the extra Royalty.

We have ordered 500 bottles of both incoming. Wire Transfer done.

We will only be stock 12mg however.

We will also be getting this sexy stands with the order:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (11/9/14)

Expect pricing around R270.00 a bottle!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KieranD (11/9/14)

Really???


----------



## Gizmo (11/9/14)

Indeed. According to Wolf Pack they have no "_exclusive distribution"_


----------



## RIEFY (11/9/14)

Nice one

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riaz (11/9/14)

way to go @Gizmo 

well done on securing these, now the guys who buy them will have a reliable supply

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Matt (11/9/14)

To bad you didnt get the memo that 6mg is the new 12mg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Zegee (11/9/14)

Matt said:


> To bad you didnt get the memo that 6mg is the new 12mg.


True story that is let's hope all vendors catch up to this reality

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MurderDoll (11/9/14)

Awesome news!


----------



## capetocuba (11/9/14)

Zegee said:


> True story that is let's hope all vendors catch up to this reality


I'm still harcore and 12mg is my new 18mg

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (11/9/14)

@capetocuba 

Heavy ou's from the Cape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (11/9/14)

Sir Vape said:


> @capetocuba
> 
> Heavy ou's from the Cape


I'm rough and tough and I'm from the Bluff and I smoke the stuff

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/9/14)

Lol nut cases! We still sell more 12 than anything else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/9/14)

Matt said:


> To bad you didnt get the memo that 6mg is the new 12mg.



Yeah I second that. Pity.. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt (11/9/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol nut cases! We still sell more 12 than anything else.


 
Because you guys only stock 12mg.


----------



## Gizmo (11/9/14)

I still have time to adjust the order how many of you want 6mg?


----------



## TylerD (11/9/14)

Me!!!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/9/14)

Matt said:


> Because you guys only stock 12mg.


 
Haha no we dont


----------



## Matt (11/9/14)

Me


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (11/9/14)

Meeee!!!


----------



## Silver (12/9/14)

18mg Fight Your Fate for me @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff 
Be a sport


----------



## Andre (14/9/14)

Silver said:


> 18mg Fight Your Fate for me @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff
> Be a sport


And for me too, please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/10/14)

something strange in the neighborhood, who gonna call

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/10/14)

Awesomeness!!! So did you guys get any 18mg @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/14)

Not on this order. Everything had already been processed. We will definitely have on the next order though  this was a test run with them

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/10/14)

Ok cool, thanks @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

I could give Ghost-busters a call if you so desire?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/14)

I have a feeling my next order will be in around 2 weeks but we shall see

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (6/10/14)

Lovely @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo 
I like the size of your "test run"
Lol

Will wait for 18mg

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> something strange in the neighborhood, who gonna call


WooHOO!


----------



## kevkev (7/10/14)

@Stroodlepuff do you guys have testers available for this?


----------



## Gizmo (7/10/14)

kevkev said:


> @Stroodlepuff do you guys have testers available for this?



Ofcourse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (7/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> Ofcourse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

did i hear someone say samples???
how does this work?


----------



## kevkev (7/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> did i hear someone say samples???
> how does this work?



Vape King have testers in store for customers to try before buying.


----------



## Silver (7/10/14)

Its not testers you walk out with
You can try the juice in the store before buying.
Its a wonderful value add service in my view and can save you from getting a flavour you just simply won't like

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (7/10/14)

wish there was a way to taste these in VapeTown


----------



## Yiannaki (7/10/14)

Must resist the temptation to spend my lunch break at Vape King trying Suicide Bunny!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Must resist the temptation to spend my lunch break at Vape King trying Suicide Bunny!



Dooo it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (7/10/14)

Yeah do it @Yiannaki, will meet you at VK

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

kevkev said:


> Vape King have testers in store for customers to try before buying.



so my choice is catch a flight to jozie to taste them jooses or take a risk and buy a couple to try.

hmmm


----------



## Yiannaki (7/10/14)

Im trying to leave!! 

So many things to do!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/10/14)

Who's in for some SB sampling tomorrow at VK around 13:00?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/10/14)

omg these stands are sexy

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (7/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> omg these stands are sexy



Stunning!!! I'm so jealous!!! 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> omg these stands are sexy



Something really extraordinary, but makes me "bang"


----------



## kevkev (7/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Who's in for some SB sampling tomorrow at VK around 13:00?


Me and a buddy will be going. Will see if we can make it around 13h00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/10/14)

kevkev said:


> Me and a buddy will be going. Will see if we can make it around 13h00


Super 

I'll be there from 1. Hope to see u guys!

Will anyone else be joining us?

@Imthiaz Khan pull through!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

A pic from my visit to VK to try out the SB range!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (8/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> A pic from my visit to VK to try out the SB range!


And your absolute favourite, albeit 12mg?


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

Andre said:


> And your absolute favourite, albeit 12mg?



My top 3 would be:

1. Derailed 
2. The King
3. Fight your fate

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> My top 3 would be:
> 
> 1. Derailed
> 2. The King
> 3. Fight your fate



I need to try some of this suicide bunny options. Maybe the derailed. Please give us a review on your opinion of these jooses

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> I need to try some of this suicide bunny options. Maybe the derailed. Please give us a review on your opinion of these jooses
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



This is my second bottle of Derailed  so i can most certainly get a review out for u soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> This is my second bottle of Derailed  so i can most certainly get a review out for u soon!


Great that means I might be ordering a bottle to try soon  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (8/10/14)

Got a bottle of mothers milk awsome stuff. Cant put it down

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> A pic from my visit to VK to try out the SB range!


Awesome shot bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> My top 3 would be:
> 
> 1. Derailed
> 2. The King
> 3. Fight your fate



@Yiannaki

I tried Fight your Fate at the last JHB Vape Meet and I liked it quite alot.

Could you give me one or two sentences on why you say Derailed and The King. I haven't tried them - what do you like about them?

PS - did you drip them in your Reo at VapeKing? or did you try the juices in the gear they had? If so, what gear are the demo juices loaded in?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (8/10/14)

@Yiannaki, sorry bud, couldn't make it today, was a busy day at work.


----------



## kevkev (8/10/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Yiannaki, sorry bud, couldn't make it today, was a busy day at work.


Same here couldn't make it soz @Yiannaki


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (8/10/14)

@Silver, the demo juices/testers are loaded in the attys that are next to the juice bottles that you see in the pic that @Yiannaki took. Not sure what attys they are though.


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki
> 
> I tried Fight your Fate at the last JHB Vape Meet and I liked it quite alot.
> 
> ...



@Silver

Derailed - to me reminds me of a cinnamon bun infused with banana. The cinnamon you get from is more of a desert pastry like cinnamon. It's bakery style cinnamon (not to be mistaken as being an overly sweet taste)

The banana is not very pronounced but it subtly works in the background as a great accompaniment to the bakery style cinnamon. I find that the banana is what adds the sense of subtle sweetness to finish it off in the aftertaste. 

i hope that explains it well enough? 

The King - hmm, quite difficult to put into words. I was picking up different flavours with each toot, but a common flavour i was getting could best be described as a syrupy cake. I would say it's quite a sweet juice. It's described as having a peanut butter cookie but I didn't taste any peanut butter at all. Nonetheless, a very unique and great tasting liquid. 


Vape King has them in mpt3 look alikes with an airflow control on them. I initially sampled all the flavours with these tanks on an mvp. From there I had determined the ones that were worthy of being dripped.

I hope I answered your questions and gave a decent insight into the two flavours you were curious about?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Yiannaki, sorry bud, couldn't make it today, was a busy day at work.





kevkev said:


> Same here couldn't make it soz @Yiannaki


@Imthiaz Khan @kevkev no worries guys  there's always a next time


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @Silver
> 
> Derailed - to me reminds me of a cinnamon bun infused with banana. The cinnamon you get from is more of a desert pastry like cinnamon. It's bakery style cinnamon (not to be mistaken as being an overly sweet taste)
> 
> ...



Perfectly explained @Yiannaki - thanks!

Its always nice to go into a tasting and juice choosing session with some "angle" 
And I trust your taste buds 

Looks like I may like the Derailed, not sure about The King though. I aim to taste these soon and will compare notes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

Silver said:


> Perfectly explained @Yiannaki - thanks!
> 
> Its always nice to go into a tasting and juice choosing session with some "angle"
> And I trust your taste buds
> ...


Always a pleasure 

Would love to hear your thoughts on them when you get around to tasting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/14)

All Flavours back in stock - including 18mg aswell

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> All Flavours back in stock - including 18mg aswell


Woweee thanks guys


----------



## rogue zombie (20/11/14)

Jeeslike, I tasted a mate's Derailed the other night...
Gorgeous juice!

One of the reasons I hadn't delved into this brand yet, is I didn't think it sounded too complex, going by the descriptions. I have a thumb rule that if it's priced like 5P, I want it to keep me involved with flavour complexity, like 5P.

That is the case here. Quality juice this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZYLOSS (16/1/15)

I personally have owned mothers milk and derailed, wish you had brought in 6 and 3mg


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/1/15)

ZYLOSS said:


> I personally have owned mothers milk and derailed, wish you had brought in 6 and 3mg



We do sell the 6mg  It was just 12mg for the first batch but we now have it in 6mg, 12mg and 18mg


----------



## ZYLOSS (16/1/15)

OOOOOOOH! ^_^ I will be placing my order soon then! Kings Crown is also top notch in my books, got Fight for your fate not too long ago and that was amazing. Yay!


----------

